# Pencil Grinder Adapter



## Fabrickator (Oct 7, 2014)

I finished a pencil grinder adapter the other day. It's nothing special but I've been wanting to make one for sometime for the lathe, so I made it to where it would fit either the ball cutter or could be set up on the cross feed if a need arise.

I've also been playing with Sketch Up lately to make conceptual drawings but as usual, the plans always change once I start building something in the shop. The only important measurements for this adapter was my Foredom pencil grinder housing (1"), and the 1/2" tool holder. Also, I've since decided to make the clamping system to the tool holder a through bolt-threaded at one end to get a better bite than 2 set screws. 

At the same time I made an extra hole in my ball cutter because of interference issues on the project I'm working on. The main reason the handle was designed on the right side of center was to avoid conflict with the chuck. It never hurts to have options.


----------



## hermetic (Oct 7, 2014)

AH! now I see what you mean, I thought it was some sort of tool and cutter grinder attachment for sharpening pencils! Doh, It looks great and I bet it works great too, beautifull work.
Phil
UK


----------

